# vnet+jails+dhclient fail



## chk.jxcn (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi all,

I set up a jails with vnet enable, and pass one port of a PCI-E 4 port NIC to this jails.
Also I add ruleset to unhide bpf.

Then I enable DHCP on jails
`ifconfig_igb2="DHCP"`

But after start jails, I found no ip address was assigned to this interface, but both `dhclient igb2` or `service dhclient start igb2` works.
After read network.subr, I think enable synchronous_dhclient make it works, and it really works.
`synchronous_dhclient="YES"`

I just wonder why it didn't works if I copy same config from host, and which part of rc make this difference?


----------

